# Cfrc ottawa



## kanataguy1 (25 Mar 2015)

Hi I've been trying to get ahold of someone at cfrc Ottawa but no one there answers the phone. Does anyone know if their phone system is down?


----------



## eharps (26 Mar 2015)

kanataguy1 said:
			
		

> Hi I've been trying to get ahold of someone at cfrc Ottawa but no one there answers the phone. Does anyone know if their phone system is down?



Hey kanataguy1,

Every time I have been to CFRC Ottawa, the place is a zoo. There is always a lineup of people looking to speak to recruiters and not to many recruiters to speak to. There is generally a full reception area as well. It may just be that they are busy and cannot get to the phone. It is generally better to go in and speak to them if you can, just be prepared to wait.

Cheers


----------



## Gbert84 (26 Mar 2015)

I found the same thing dealing with them a few years back. Ottawa's a big city they're just busy.  Keep calling, try email I had better luck with email.


----------



## KerryBlue (26 Mar 2015)

Gbert84 said:
			
		

> Ottawa's a big city they're just busy.



Toronto is an even bigger city with a recruiting center that deals with most of southern Ontario's files, yet I've never had a problem getting through to them or going in an seeing someone. IMHO Ottawa might be one of the worst CFRC's in dealing with recruits and I'm happy my file is no longer with them.


----------



## Gbert84 (27 Mar 2015)

You're right Toronto is bigger. I'm glad someone is able to point that out.


----------



## DnentonSg (27 Mar 2015)

I've always had an excellent experience with the staff when I went to CFRC Ottawa, however I do agree getting through to them via telephone is often quite difficult and would sometimes take an hour of straight calling.


----------



## mariomike (27 Mar 2015)

eharps said:
			
		

> Every time I have been to CFRC Ottawa, the place is a zoo. There is always a lineup of people looking to speak to recruiters and not to many recruiters to speak to. There is generally a full reception area as well. It may just be that they are busy and cannot get to the phone. It is generally better to go in and speak to them if you can, just be prepared to wait.



There was sort of a "Rate my CFRC/D" opinion poll back in 2006. Ottawa placed around the middle. 

PROBLEMS AT CFRC/Ds  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/39587.0

PRAISE FOR CFRC/Ds  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/39588.0


----------



## eharps (29 Mar 2015)

Dnas17 said:
			
		

> I've always had an excellent experience with the staff when I went to CFRC Ottawa, however I do agree getting through to them via telephone is often quite difficult and would sometimes take an hour of straight calling.



Agreed, the staff there has always been extremely helpful and knowledgable about everything I have ever asked, just, as I said previously, they're busy, which isn't their fault. Everyone has questions, only a few have answers (or at least that are worth listening to)

 :2c:


----------

